# Death metal 2



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

Here you go. Please refrain from arguing duke things out in a mannered tone id appreciate them not taking this one down (which they're probably going to end up doing) anyways. All death metalheads come here. Even though i don't know why you'd be on this site if you didn't have at least some interest in Classical. Personally I like both.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2014)

We have plenty of metal threads, to be honest. I have posted in most of them.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

arcaneholocaust said:


> We have plenty of metal threads, to be honest. I have posted in most of them.


really..... 'metal' threads death metal is a specific sub genre of metal. metal is such a diverse genre of music. i personally don't want to talk about man-o-war or def leopard i want to talk about bands like Death,atheist,obituary,coffin born,pathology,necrophagist,revocation,plaguerider,theblackdahliamurder,exhumed,etc


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2014)

Yes, death metal is a sub-genre of metal, which is a diverse sub-genre of rock. You know this is a classical music forum right?


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

arcaneholocaust said:


> Yes, death metal is a sub-genre of metal, which is a diverse sub-genre of rock. You know this is a classical music forum right?


i know that............... why do you think its in the off topic section


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Death metal is an exotic genre. And they don't go easily on the ear; quite the opposite as a matter of fact. I only assume that they already get their marginal share of attention, so why should we care?

As for Death group, I remember listening to them extensively trying to figure out whether or not I should purchase their albums. Ultimately I decided against the purchase.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> i know that............... why do you think its in the off topic section


I think once you're a bit older you'll come to realize how silly and childish the whole Metal thing really is. I don't know how old you are but from your postings, I gather that you're quite young still. Things which greatly impress you now will weaken their grip as you continue to live. I know Death Metal may seem like forbidden fruit (and that's part of its appeal) but trust me, it's mostly childish, immature and dull. I am not shocked or amused as much as I am bored to tears by it.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> I think once you're a bit older, you'll come to realize how silly and childish the whole Metal thing really is. I don't know how old you are but from your postings, I gather that you're quite young still. Things which make a great impression on you now, will weaken their grip as you continue to live. I know Death Metal may seem like forbidden fruit (and that's part of the appeal) but trust me, it's mostly childish, immature and dull. I am not shocked or amused as much as I am bored to tears by it.


I'm 14. i don't know how i could stop liking it though. i get very angry sometimes and its just awesome to listen to even when I'm not angry. its just a pure out pouring of emotion and if you see the band Death their lyrics are not immature at all neither are Sparrowsmetal though there still a band thats not very known.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

Serge said:


> As for Death group, I remember listening to them extensively trying to figure out whether or not I should purchase their albums. Ultimately I decided against the purchase.


why did you even consider them i thought classical music lovers thought they were dull and uninteresting


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Well, mellow a little, start listening to Faith No More. They are incredibly great and eclectic.



The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> why did you even consider them i thought classical music lovers thought they were dull and uninteresting


 I listen to all kind of music. Well, at least I used to.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

Serge said:


> Well, mellow a little, start listening to Faith No More. They are incredibly great and eclectic.


ok. sorry guys I'm a retard i don't l know why i do this kinda stuff. I'm not trying to make you listen to what you don't want to here. I think as a death metal fan i just want my tastes justified i listen to an extremely underground genre of music and theres not a lot of people who like it. I think the reason i levitate towards classical music fans is because classical is fairly underground also.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> I'm 14. i don't know how i could stop liking it though. i get very angry sometimes and its just awesome to listen to even when I'm not angry. its just a pure out pouring of emotion and if you see the band Death their lyrics are not immature at all neither are Sparrowsmetal though there still a band thats not very known.


Yeah, I get the whole anger/rebellion thing (especially in one's teens). In the end, I guess I can't fault you for liking this type of music, but at least you have an awareness that there's a rich world of music beyond Metal, waiting for you once you're fully ready.

FYI: Zevious is a good band with a 'Metal' sound but no lyrics...


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Yeah, I get the whole anger/rebellion thing (especially in one's teens). In the end, I guess I can't fault you for liking this type of music, but at least you have an awareness that there's a rich world of music beyond Metal, waiting for you once you're fully ready.
> 
> FYI: Zevious is a good band with a 'Metal' sound but no lyrics...


dang! i like the song it sounds pretty awesome!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> I'm 14. i don't know how i could stop liking it though. i get very angry sometimes and its just awesome to listen to even when I'm not angry. its just a pure out pouring of emotion and if you see the band Death their lyrics are not immature at all neither are Sparrowsmetal though there still a band thats not very known.


At around your age, classical geek that I was and still am, I played this at top volume short of distortion if I was alone in the house....
Prokofiev, Piano Concerto No. 2





You might want to add it to the music you like to listen to....

As to song lyrics, especially when young -- they're not poetry, they're often 'not mature' but what they are are expertly said and expressed ideas and emotions which many of a younger age have not yet been able to formulate for themselves... so you feel 'they know me, know how I feel,' etc. Nothing wrong with that, but I've always thought its kinda cool to know _what is working on you, and why it does work on you._

P.s. I know of no one who says their adolescence or high school years were the greatest part of their life -- in fact, it is usually quite the opposite. You have to bear through those _few years,_ which to you probably sound like, forever, but are really but a tiny wedge of time as represented on the time-line pie chart of your whole life. After high school, by mid-college, things usually become a lot more sane, yet wildly interesting


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

PetrB said:


> At around your age, classical geek that I was and still am, I played this at top volume short of distortion if I was alone in the house....
> Prokofiev, Piano Concerto No. 2
> 
> 
> ...


the perfect part of this is my parents are not here! i can blast it! yes


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> the perfect part of this is my parents are not here! i can blast it! yes


I'm thinking you will never stop loving music, and that your taste will both change and expand. If you have not yet done so, seize the next opportunity to hear a full symphonic orchestra live... and we'll await your reaction to that!

If you have a choice of programs when it comes to attending a symphony concert, do as some others here do, list them and ask for advice as to which one you might choose and enjoy the most!


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

PetrB said:


> I'm thinking you will never stop loving music, and that your taste will both change and expand. If you have not yet done so, seize the next opportunity to hear a full symphonic orchestra live... and we'll await your reaction to that!
> 
> If you have a choice of programs when it comes to attending a symphony concert, do as some others here do, list them and ask for advice as to which one you might choose and enjoy the most!


actually my parents want to take me to a concert in Atlanta, Georgia sometime do you know of any that are here?


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Death metal 2?

What's that, like a sequel or something?

Kid, we get your anguish, there's much better music out there though.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Well, if you are 14, you are probably too young for Faith No More anyway. Come back in 5-25 years.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

Serge said:


> Death metal 2?
> 
> What's that, like a sequel or something?
> 
> Kid, we get your anguish, there's much better music out there though.


i didn't add that


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> actually my parents want to take me to a concert in Atlanta, Georgia sometime do you know of any that are here?


I looked at the Atlanta Symphony's web-site, and found it a hot mess of non-clarity as to a readily readable overview of concerts for the season, and what, specifically, is on those programs.

Best to contact them and ask to have a brochure with those listings sent to you, and then you can see what is being performed, and when.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

PetrB said:


> I looked at the Atlanta Symphony's web-site, and found it a hot mess of non-clarity as to a readily readable overview of concerts for the season, and what, specifically, is on those programs.
> 
> Best to contact them and ask to have a brochure with those listings sent to you, and then you can see what is being performed, and when.


ok! ill ask I'm pretty excited


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2014)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> I'm 14. i don't know how i could stop liking it though. i get very angry sometimes and its just awesome to listen to even when I'm not angry. its just a pure out pouring of emotion and if you see the band Death their lyrics are not immature at all neither are Sparrowsmetal though there still a band thats not very known.


Is this you?

http://www.ultimatemetal.com/forum/general-metal-discussion/952286-my-parents-being-********.html

I posted on that forum since 2008, but I got banned about 6 months ago


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

arcaneholocaust said:


> Is this you?
> 
> http://www.ultimatemetal.com/forum/general-metal-discussion/952286-my-parents-being-********.html
> 
> I posted on that forum since 2008, but I got banned about 6 months ago


That's some first class detective work you did there.

Seems like a "fun place", by the way..


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2014)

Cheyenne said:


> That's some first class detective work you did there.
> 
> Seems like a "fun place", by the way..


Well I got banned as an indirect result of ever-increasing intolerance of the attitudes there, yeah.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

arcaneholocaust said:


> Well I got banned as an indirect result of ever-increasing intolerance of the attitudes there, yeah.


yes how'd you know! ha just kidding


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> *I'm 14*. i don't know how i could stop liking it though. i get very angry sometimes and its just awesome to listen to even when I'm not angry. its just a pure out pouring of emotion


I wish I'd known this when I replied to another thread of yours yesterday . Sorry for being a bit dismissive.

I get it. At 14 I was heavily into punk rock and 'new wave', for many of the reasons you are into death metal now, I suspect. I can still remember the excitement, but I don't listen to it any more (the last time was when my children were your age). Other music speaks to me much more now. I can't go back, and I don't want to go back.

You can't sell me death metal now, it's too late! And - it belongs to you.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> I wish I'd known this when I replied to another thread of yours yesterday  . Sorry for being a bit dismissive.
> 
> I get it. At 14 I was heavily into punk rock and 'new wave', for many of the reasons you are into death metal now, I suspect. I can still remember the excitement, but I don't listen to it any more (the last time was when my children were your age). Other music speaks to me much more now. I can't go back, and I don't want to go back.
> 
> You can't sell me death metal now, it's too late! And - it belongs to you.


ok i guess yes this guy who was substituting for my normal guitar teacher actually played one of the same shows with one of my favorite bands Death. i forgot the name of his band but they played thrash metal i think.He actually told me that he used to be into thrash metal but then started liking blues jazz kinda stuff he said that metal was very structured and he likes improvisation and you simply couldn't do that with metal. so i guess he matured overtime?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2014)

Ah, 14, when i knew everything and anything I listened to was terribly important. I liked the punk band Bad Religion because they had such terribly intellectual lyrics and their lead singer had a Ph.D., so how couldn't it be the best music ever? Same with the Descendents. 

But that phase is over. 

I think you'll find that the overwhelming majority of your fellow death metal fans are in your same demographic. Sure there are some older death metal fans, but most are teens or in their early twenties. One of the biggest ways to kill an obsession with death metal is marriage and kids.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

DrMike said:


> Ah, 14, when i knew everything and anything I listened to was terribly important. I liked the punk band Bad Religion because they had such terribly intellectual lyrics and their lead singer had a Ph.D., so how couldn't it be the best music ever? Same with the Descendents.
> 
> But that phase is over.
> Hahahah true but to be honest I dont want either
> I think you'll find that the overwhelming majority of your fellow death metal fans are in your same demographic. Sure there are some older death metal fans, but most are teens or in their early twenties. One of the biggest ways to kill an obsession with death metal is marriage and kids.


Haha true but I don't really want either


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2014)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> Haha true but I don't really want either


No 14 year old wants a wife and kids. And no 14 year old should have them. But later. And i guarantee they are better than any death metal.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

DrMike said:


> No 14 year old wants a wife and kids. And no 14 year old should have them. But later. And i guarantee they are better than any death metal.


Ok haha ill email you in a couple years when I have to give up my collection of death metal haha actually maybe more than a couple of years.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a friend your age who is really into Suicide Silence. I know that's considered Deathcore. Does that fit in with Death Metal, or is that a different subgenre?


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> I have a friend your age who is really into Suicide Silence. I know that's considered Deathcore. Does that fit in with Death Metal, or is that a different subgenre?


completely different. i know its hard to differentiate though deathcore takes some stuff from Death metal they take more from Hardcore bands. Death metal fans hate things that end with core but i personally like grindcore though thats pretty much as far as ill go. Deathcore is an oversimplified version of Death metal and hardcore. Deathcore replaces solos with breakdowns which are terrible in my opinion though i respect the people who listen to deathcore and respect the musicians who play it.
Deathcore bands: Suicide silence, Carnifex,whitechapel


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

Obscura technical death metal band







White chapel deathcore


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> Obscura technical death metal band
> View attachment 49646
> 
> White chapel deathcore
> View attachment 49647


These are pics. How do I listen to those?


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

Serge said:


> These are pics. How do I listen to those?


oh you want actual music ok ill bring that in in a second


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> Obscura technical death metal band
> View attachment 49646
> 
> White chapel deathcore
> View attachment 49647


Oh, noooow I know the difference between Death Metal and Deathcore. In Deathcore you can wear black *AND *gray shirts.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

Obscura




solo at 2:56
whitechapel




break down at 3:02


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Oh, noooow I now the difference between Death Metal and Deathcore. In Deathcore you can wear black *AND *gray shirts.


yes but what about the vocalist wearing the gages and over all how much more obnoxious they are


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> yes but what about the vocalist wearing the gages and over all how much more obnoxious they are


Honestly, the deathcore band looks like they take themselves much less seriously which is a big plus when you consider the type of music they play. The deathcore band looks like a bunch of fun guys while the death metal band looks overly serious, which is a bad thing, considering the type of music they play.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Haha, so you really did post those pictures to show how they're different? Honestly, the deathcore band looks like they take themselves much less seriously which is a big plus when you consider the type of music they play. The deathcore band looks like a bunch of fun guys while the death metal band looks overly serious, which is a bad thing, considering the type of music they play.


the problem is that they take themselves seriously enough to think they can match up to other death metal bands speed and skill. White chapel is one of the better deathcore bands.
the way they look actually does not bother me


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> the problem is that they take themselves seriously enough to think they can match up to other death metal bands speed and skill. White chapel is one of the better deathcore bands.


Well, you're lumping "speed and skill" together and that's a mistake. Speed isn't something you achieve with skill, it's just something you do (Just ask Beethoven with his insanely fast metronome tempo markings  ) Seriously, any band can be fast-aggressive-angry-speed demons-etc. etc. Thankfully, good rock and metal bands know that speed isn't a mark of a great band.

As far as the skill-set goes, I'd wager that a deathcore band can be just as skilled as a deathmetal band.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Well, you're lumping "speed and skill" together and that's a mistake. Speed isn't something you achieve with skill, it's just something you do (Just ask Beethoven with his insanely fast metronome tempo markings  ) Seriously, any band can be fast-aggressive-angry-speed demons-etc. etc. Thankfully, good rock and metal bands know that speed isn't a mark of a great band.
> 
> As far as the skill-set goes, I'd wager that a deathcore band can be just as skilled as a deathmetal band.


yes but when you call your band deathcore but only take the vocals of Death metal and replace the rest i don't even know why its allowed to be called 'deathcore'


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> I'm 14. i don't know how i could stop liking it though. i get very angry sometimes and its just awesome to listen to even when I'm not angry. its just a pure out pouring of emotion and if you see the band Death their lyrics are not immature at all neither are Sparrowsmetal though there still a band thats not very known.


So you're 14 and love rock music. That's great! Rock is meant to be anti-establishment, rather crude, rebellious, contrary, etc.
This is your time for rock music. I know from experience that Rock is best enjoyed by teenagers and young adults. So I recommend that you forget about this board (what you're doing here is a mystery) and rock out.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> yes but when you call your band deathcore but only take the vocals of Death metal and replace the rest i don't even know why its allowed to be called 'deathcore'


Wait, but it's a different name "Deathcore =/= Death Metal", does Death Metal have a patent or copyright on the word "Death"? I mean, Death Metal isn't regular Metal but it takes the word "Metal" and I'm positive that Death Metal is nothing like your standard Metal band. I don't understand your reasoning here.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Wait, but it's a different name "Deathcore =/= Death Metal", does Death Metal have a patent or copyright on the word "Death"? I mean, Death Metal isn't regular Metal but it takes the word "Metal" and I'm positive that Death Metal is nothing like your standard Metal band. I don't understand your reasoning here.


no but they use it to say it has something to do with Death metal which it really doesn't. Did you even look at the videos i posted?Obscura= Progressive/technical death metal
Whitechapel=deathcore


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> no but they use it to say it has something to do with Death metal which it really doesn't. Did you even look at the videos i posted?Obscura= Progressive/technical death metal
> Whitechapel=deathcore


Fortunately, I did not, but I did read the first two sentences of the Deathcore Wikipedia page!!

_"Deathcore is a genre of extreme metal that combines sounds and characteristics of death metal with sounds and characteristics of metalcore"_

It's a hybrid-genre, which is precisely what you said, it takes a certain element from Death Metal and throws away the rest. That's correct, that's the definition of a Hybrid. It takes different aspects of different rock genres. What's the problem here? That it has the word "Death" in its name and doesn't sound exactly like Death Metal?


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Fortunately, I did not, but I did read the first two sentences of the Deathcore Wikipedia page!!
> 
> _"Deathcore is a genre of extreme metal that combines sounds and characteristics of death metal with sounds and characteristics of metalcore"_
> 
> It's a hybrid-genre, which is precisely what you said, it takes a certain element from Death Metal and throws away the rest. That's correct, that's the definition of a Hybrid. It takes different aspects of different rock genres. What's the problem here? That it has the word "Death" in its name and doesn't sound exactly like Death Metal?


I know but death growls can be attributed to thrash metal and heavy metal there are some instances where you can hear them so why do they have to attribute their sound to death metal and nice try on the "fortunately" part that gave me a little chuckle


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

I forgot that you're 14, I apologize. Look, you should take Bulldogs advice, go out there and rock out! There's nothing wrong with that whatsoever. I loved Nine Inch Nails in my teen years, I outgrew them obviously but it was fun while it lasted!


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> I forgot that you're 14, I apologize. Look, you should take Bulldogs advice, go out there and rock out! There's nothing wrong with that whatsoever. I loved Nine Inch Nails in my teen years, I outgrew them obviously but it was fun while it lasted!


Ok ok you win I guess ahh I hate giving in
Just remember me
As JFK once said
"Foregive your enemies but never forget their names"
Ha jk see ya later guys you'll probably never see me on this forum again maybe in another life


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Yeah, me too. I'm out.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> Ok ok you win I guess ahh I hate giving in
> Just remember me
> As JFK once said
> "Foregive your enemies but never forget their names"
> Ha jk see ya later guys you'll probably never see me on this forum again maybe in another life


LOL, that other life could arrive for you in another one or two years, so fast -- and vast -- are the changes between fourteen and sixteen.

Till then, kid, keep on rockin'


----------



## Celloissimo (Mar 29, 2013)

Individual Thought Patterns > Sound of Perseverance, IMO.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

TBH, these particular threads make me feel kinda ashamed for enjoying extreme metal.

Don't lump us fans together, I beg you.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

arcaneholocaust said:


> TBH, these particular threads make me feel kinda ashamed for enjoying extreme metal.
> 
> Don't lump us fans together, I beg you.


is this suppose to be offensive towards me? i create these threads so that classical fans who are also metal fans can talk and post videos about metal.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Speaking of death metal, is Ástor Piazzolla considered a 'Classical' composer? This is what I've been pondering for the last fifteen minutes... I think I need to make better use of my time.

:guitar: :guitar: :guitar:


----------



## Celloissimo (Mar 29, 2013)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Speaking of death metal, is Ástor Piazzolla considered a 'Classical' composer? This is what I've been pondering for the last fifteen minutes... I think I need to make better use of my time.
> 
> :guitar: :guitar: :guitar:


What a segue. A+


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I usually prefer the Death/Doom genre over straight-ahead Death. There's a 'sweetness' to the melancholia, rather the overt gore and violence of Death...


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

*Agalloch - Not Unlike the Waves (from the Album: Ashes Against the Grain, 2006)*

Used to love this song.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Speaking of death metal, is Ástor Piazzolla considered a 'Classical' composer? This is what I've been pondering for the last fifteen minutes... I think I need to make better use of my time.
> 
> :guitar: :guitar: :guitar:


This, no, even when it starts with a fugue, I would say it's something between jazz and tango.

This, I would say yes (it's not an arrangement, that's the actual piece). To me, the form, the conception, the content and the development are evidently more on the 'classical' side here, even when it's clearly influenced by tango and jazz.

Anyway, most of his music is good quality, that's ultimately the important thing.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

*Krallice - (2012) Years Past Matter*

The best Metal band out there.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Used to love this song.


They're usually considered a more progressive black band, but hey, I used to dig them too. Still do, actually.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Ooh, heaven knows I'm miserable now....


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> is this suppose to be offensive towards me? i create these threads so that classical fans who are also metal fans can talk and post videos about metal.


Our previous threads were serving that purpose just fine.

And no, kiddo, it's purely a defense mechanism.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

arcaneholocaust said:


> Our previous threads were serving that purpose just fine.
> 
> And no, kiddo, it's purely a defense mechanism.


what previous threads


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> what previous threads


http://www.talkclassical.com/14378-metal-classical-what-connection.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/6009-do-you-like-metal.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/21894-metal-give-chance.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/30877-dispelling-sime-metal-misconceptions.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/19325-honest-thoughts-symphonic-metal.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/28308-finnish-metal-bands.html

To name a few, I just went back a few pages and found those. You could go to "Advanced Search" towards the top right of the site, under "Keyword(s)", select "Search Titles Only" and you can find any thread you'd like.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> http://www.talkclassical.com/14378-metal-classical-what-connection.html
> http://www.talkclassical.com/6009-do-you-like-metal.html
> http://www.talkclassical.com/21894-metal-give-chance.html
> http://www.talkclassical.com/30877-dispelling-sime-metal-misconceptions.html
> ...


yes but it doesn't hurt to be more specific i don't want Death metal and black metal to be grouped with hair metal.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2014)

Actually it does hurt. Considering we have ONE subforum for all non-classical music (this being a CLASSICAL music forum after all), a thread about every subgenre would flood the thing in no time. I've actually seen people get board warnings on other forums for overloading the 1st page of any given subforum with overly-specific and somewhat irrelevant threads.

Why not try a metal forum that encourages a diverse selection of metal threads? Besides the one that I linked that you already alienated yourself from, of course.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

arcaneholocaust said:


> Actually it does hurt. Considering we have ONE subforum for all non-classical music (this being a CLASSICAL music forum after all), a thread about every subgenre would flood the thing in no time. I've actually seen people get board warnings on other forums for overloading the 1st page of any given subforum with overly-specific and somewhat irrelevant threads.
> 
> Why not try a metal forum that encourages a diverse selection of metal threads? Besides the one that I linked that you already alienated yourself from, of course.


I'm already signed up on a metal forum its fun to get other peoples opinions though.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> I'm already signed up on a metal forum its fun to get other peoples opinions though.


It's all good, friend. I'd like to think we're mature enough here to maneuver through such difficulties. Opinions are seemingly a serious game, though. Be ware, become weary... 
:tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2014)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> I'm already signed up on a metal forum its fun to get other peoples opinions though.


But you don't seem to much care for the opinions that don't match yours.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

DrMike said:


> But you don't seem to much care for the opinions that don't match yours.


what? give me an example of this


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2014)

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> what? give me an example of this


You gotta help me out here - are you being sarcastic? The first death metal thread was full of your (un)righteous indignation at people who criticized it in various ways - remember how upset you got about it being labeled as pop? And the criticism of the growling and screeching? And the criticism of the lyric subject matter?

And then the criticism of black metal in that thread?

I'm not going to give you specific examples, because anybody who cares to read back through these threads can see it as plain as the noses on their faces. You didn't like that people didn't see similarities between classical and death metal, and you didn't like that people called it pop and childish.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

But he's a kid, man (14). We really should keep things in it's proper dialogue here. You're not conversing with an adult of equal years of experience on this planet.


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

A melodeath song i found.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance (Aug 20, 2014)

Metalkitsune said:


> A melodeath song i found.


meh. i prefer plain death metal to melodeath but thats just me!


----------

